# Schnittkanten usw.



## juicee77 (20. Oktober 2004)

Hi @ all

Möchte einen Flyer in A6 erstellen (Illustrator CS): Die Druckerei benötigt nun an jeder Kante einen Rand von 3mm. Bis anhin hab' ich immer den Flyer um 3mm an jeder Kante grösser erstellt und mit Hilfslinien gearbeitet.
Beispiel Wenn der Flyer im Endformat 105x148mm sein sollte, hab' ich ein Dokument mit 111x154mm erstellt und dann Hilfslinien erstellt.
Hab' nun anndere "Gut zum Druck" Dokumente gesehen bei denen solche Schnittkanten beim Export in eine Datei durch Illustrator "hinzugefügt" werden...

Wie geht dies?

Gruss & Danke im Voraus!
Juice


----------



## thoru (20. Oktober 2004)

In Illustrator 10 hast du im Menü Objekt den Eintrag Schnittmarken.

cu
thoru


----------



## Earl-Grey (21. Oktober 2004)

ach jau! illustrator ist so schön einfach in der hinsicht!


----------

